

Ask HN:  Where can I get a sample "Industry Standard" convertible note doc? - Killah911

I just got a convertible note doc from my lawyer and something just doesn't seem right.  Any idea where I might be able to find a somewhat standardized convertible note doc which I can compare his doc against?
======
davismwfl
Not sure where you can find a standard one, but my bet is 90% is boilerplate
stuff. If you don't mind, what doesn't feel right? Did you make him explain
each paragraph and reasons for it, and answer questions for you? I use
attorney's quite a bit and really push them onto the hot seat, I learned early
on they were quick to try and control my meetings with them which is just
unacceptable to me.

I did find this with some examples:

[http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/category/convertible-
not...](http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/category/convertible-note-bridge-
financing/)

and this:

[http://www.docracy.com/2740/convertible-note-term-sheet-
temp...](http://www.docracy.com/2740/convertible-note-term-sheet-template-)

Obviously I am not an attorney and I don't have any convertible notes so I
can't answer from first hand knowledge but hopefully those help some.

